# Going on a small ship cruise



## isla (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello all,

I am so excited right now.

It had always been my dream to travel on a cruise. When I shared this with wish my husband, he readily agreed and had promised me that we would go on a cruise coming holidays. Now he is fulfilling his promise. We are going to the Erie canal on a small ship cruise.  I am so happy and excited for the trip. It is a 14 day long trip and covers many places like Oswego, Kingston, Quebec city and so on.

The best part is that we are going on a small ship cruise, and it is different from the other one cruises. The small ship takes you to those places where the big ships cannot go, like under the bridges. So I am sure it will be a very different experience.

Has anyone been on a small ship cruise before? How was your experience like?


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 14, 2017)

I've been on short dinner cruise excursions, but not what you're describing.

Sounds like a fun time. 
Be sure to share some pics when you get back. I'd also like to hear about the trip.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 14, 2017)

River trips are fun.

I have done a few in Europe.

You don't get seasick on the inland waterways obviously.

And the scenery is beautiful.


----------



## malnila (Apr 15, 2017)

isla said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am so excited right now.
> 
> ...



If you don't mind, a complete itinerary or link to the cruise line would be appreciated. That sounds like something right up my alley. Thank you.


----------



## isla (Apr 21, 2017)

HI there. Thanks for those replies and tips. Will definitely click pics.


----------



## isla (Apr 21, 2017)

malnila said:


> isla said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Definitely, here is the complete itinerary, 2017 Locks, Legends & Canals Cruise | Blount Small Ship Adventures . It is a 14 day crusie.


----------



## malnila (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the link. That cruise looks amazing and as I get older, that one seems it would be easier for me to get to. Again, thank you.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 22, 2017)

Do NOT buy the timeshare!


----------

